# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Gëzuar 8 Marsin!

## projekti21_dk

Përshëndetje dhe Gëzuar festa  8 Marsi
Sapo përfundova këtë klip urimi për këtë festë

----------

Busy Girl (09-03-2015),Lulke (08-03-2015),pranvera bica (08-03-2015),SERAFIM DILO (08-03-2015)

----------


## Lulke

Gezuar 8 Marsin Nena ime dhe te gjithe Nenat Brenda dhe jashte forumit . :buzeqeshje:

----------

Isabel2 (08-03-2015),pranvera bica (08-03-2015),SERAFIM DILO (08-03-2015)

----------


## pranvera bica

Gezuar festen e bukur te 8 marsit  nena te forumit dhe vizitore te ketij forumi!

----------

SERAFIM DILO (08-03-2015)

----------


## Busy Girl

Gezuar Nena kudo qe jeni. Ju jeni pasuria e botes jeni  ngrohtesia e shpirtit tone. Ju duam pa mase

----------



----------


## Poeti

*Urime 8 Marsin dhe gezofshi per jete e mot nenat, grate, motrat tona....*

----------

Busy Girl (09-03-2015)

----------


## Neteorm

Gezuar 8 Marsin per te gjitha zonjat dhe zonjushat e nderuara qe jane prezente ne jeten tone, por jo vetem. Kjo date duhet te jete dhe dite reflektimi per raportet e shoqerise me gruan por dhe sjelljen tone ndaj tyre.

Le te falim Respekt dhe Dashuri, cdo dite dhe jeta behet me e bukur keshtu . . .

----------

sirena_adria (08-03-2020)

----------

